# "VIVID" kontakt suite of libraries (Pre-Launch And Thread Now Closed).



## Norbz (Apr 11, 2017)

*UPDATE*: MAY 5th - WE LAUNCH TONIGHT - FRIDAY - 8:00pm EST

Last chance to pre-order and save some $$ 

*GO >> http://www.dubturbo.com/vivid-index.php*
--------------

Really excited to finally start wrapping this up. Started making basic demos, stress tests, etc., and decided to record a quick tease walkthrough + 4-5 beat builds to show it off before we launch her.

***AND just to get this JUMP STARTED: THE FIRST 10 posts in this thread will get a free copy .*





There is no pre-order or anything just yet, but when it launches it will be swift and I'll create an official launch thread etc. For now please watch the pre-release walkthrough/beat builds .


This is the first look at our new *VIVID* Kontakt modules suite.



















You get the following:

*VIVID main engine*
120 patches. Stacked with 2000 cherry picked sounds.
Drum patches have 6-7 octaves worth of interchangeable kits.
Some patches are full w/128 sounds.
No naked keys in any patch (some libraries cut to preserve the ‘sweet spot’, we don’t. Not that it's good or bad, we just would rather have sound on all keys even if it sounds wonky or bad - someone might use it or sketch with it..).
700+ modern and traditional drum shots.
All drum kits are laid out so you can easily interchange your patterns by going up or down 6-7 octaves with your midi notes, OR by changing actual kits.

The rest of the sounds cover all your other modern needs - risers/falls, sfx, tribal drums and voxes, war/guns/ammo/..,LOT's of voxes done by amazing talent (a team of 5 vocal artists and 4 tier-1 producers/sample dev's have worked on these collections), beatboxes, impacts, rolls, fills, bass, brass, blah you get it - we cover everything even abstract stuff.

*VIVID – 808/bass tool*
This is the same interface however we’ve packed it with 120 modern and traditional bass tones. Mostly 808’s with a lot of variation, some 909’s, stomps, kickbass, wubwubs, and a few experimental patches too.

*VIVID – LOOPER* (time-synced and looped construction kits)
80 Construction kits!
Each kit has between 16 – 25+ loops that ‘go together’. They are essentially full songs broken down into easy to work with bars that you put into combinations and build onto. A lot of these compositions have actually been made using the VIVID engine 100%/all layers (we even have a few videos showing how we make the beats and construction kits).

All 80 compositions are time-synced, and looped. So as long as you don’t go too far above or below the shown BPM, you can add these to anything or use them as your foundation to your beats. There are literally unlimited combinations of sounds here. A lot of the beats elements can also be found in the ‘midi pattern builder’ midi files.

----------------------
*UPDATE: We've just added THREE new modules to the package~!*
----------------------
*VIVID – VOICES*
40 different voices - meant to be used as a multi to create choirs/multiple voices at once with different effects on each. We cover male, female, boy/girl, solo, alien, abstract and more.

*VIVID – DRUMS*
2000+ individual one shots for drums of all kinds. All have been laid in a format that makes sense like our main vivid tool. Each octave AND patch is interchangeable so you can audition drum kits FAST!!

*VIVID – CONDUCTOR*
40 Instruments. This module is also meant to be used as a multi so you can mix/match sounds into a full lush wide symphony. However solo's are just as good.

----------------------

*VIVID "MY INSTRUMENT"*. Our blank versions are literally just that – you open them up in kontakt, do a save as, and start dragging in your own samples into the pre-made groups. Once you’re done, well, you’re done! Start playing and messing with your samples~!

*A MIDI PATTERN BUILDER* with tons of premade midi files you can drag and drop to fast-track your production or explore new ideas for inspiration on the spot. These cover the full spectrum of making music. Beats, elements, chords, riffs, leads, bass lines, gap fills, snare/hihat/other drum rolls, beautiful pad progressions, we got you!! Even take our midi files and load them onto your other instruments for amazing full sound on the heavy libraries. Some also have a lot of automation already happening.

*The Kontakt script (KSP) is left open* for you to edit at will or learn from...

Thank you kindly for checking this out - watch for the official launch in the very near future.


----------



## emasters (Apr 11, 2017)

Post 1 - looks cool. Helpful to see the video - good luck with the upcoming release.


----------



## Lawson. (Apr 11, 2017)

This looks really cool! Thanks for giving out a free copy, I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Austin Haynes (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## dreamawake (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks great...love the idea of the open KSP to edit.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 12, 2017)

This looks really interesting,the *Vivid My Instrument*_,_ looks like something many users will love,the ability to load your own samples! 
I'm curious how this will be implemented.

Good luck with the launch and thanks for the free copy!


----------



## Gauss (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks very nice. Especially "My Instrument" feature caught my eye.


----------



## AxEbel (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks very nice and inspirational!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice! I look forward to trying this beauty!


----------



## kmlandre (Apr 12, 2017)

Dang. #11... :-(


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 12, 2017)

Doh...#12 

But all the same, looks interesting.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 12, 2017)

^ Don't worry I just might add a few more in here  AND we might give out a few more on launch day(s) as well.

Thank you for the feedback so far. I had a feeling the "MY INSTRUMENT" mod would catch, and I know it's unorthodox for a dev to NOT try to hide my code like I do my balls, but I hope to move more units this way and know what it's like as an end user to be cornered into a tool or WISH you could import your own stuff into something so..


----------



## Iskra (Apr 12, 2017)

Maybe up until #13? 
Sounds good, really


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 12, 2017)

This looks like a huge endeavor, all the best with it and thanks.


----------



## ChazC (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks good - bit of a breath of fresh air after the latest batch of Kontakt libraries. Best of luck with it. If there's any extra free copies going I wouldn't say no!


----------



## GULL (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks interesting 

Edit : Video stream was very slow


----------



## elpedro (Apr 12, 2017)

looking and sounding good!


----------



## hawpri (Apr 12, 2017)

What made you decide to leave the script unlocked? I wouldn't normally check for it on a new library since it seems like most or all developers lock theirs for release.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks again guys, motoring on it from here and this gave me a good push - glad the response is not horrible . I've launched over 20 titles but I'm still nervous about this one (being my first Kontakt title and one of the new guys here and all..).



GULL said:


> Looks interesting
> 
> Edit : Video stream was very slow



Not really sure what/why, it's youtube, and a standard h.264 upload, try changing to 720 or 1080?



hawpri said:


> What made you decide to leave the script unlocked? I wouldn't normally check for it on a new library since it seems like most or all developers lock theirs for release.



I go over it in the video, but in (not so) short:

1. There is no real way to protect it, I've protected past (non Kontakt) titles with in-house solutions like checking local install data against a server to unlock it, but for this my research has shown it's rather easy/perhaps laughable at how you cannot protect your code.

2. I don't really do anything extra special in my code. Learned from the manual, from evildragon/others that were helpful, and kinda patched it all together. It compiles/is error free however I'm SURE it can be optimized way more, perhaps by leaving it open someone will indeed optimize it or expand it or _______, however I'm happy with where I got it to and it's super light compared to most lib's, just takes a bit to load due to the 120 onboard presets/purging/solo'ing/etc. (and I won't lie I find a lot of the extra extra stuff I'm seeing in other lib's unnecessary as we all have our own external filters/eq's/fx/chorders/daw's have better... anyway you get it - so there isn't anything I'm trying to superhide or developed that can't be replicated by most).

3. I've been a producer for way longer than I have been a developer, this is all still passion project after passion project for me despite it transitioning into a lucrative life changer this phase of life. So I know what it is to be stuck in a rompler/tool wishing you could just adjust something or import your own stuff or whatever as a user first. I WANT users of this to be able to import their own stuff and manipulate it however they want. When we did standalones we dreamed of giving a user full control like this .

I'll add 4, which is not in the video.

In my past, all my software got cracked even with good solutions (I should add I've done software outside of music as well).

This might sound fukt but I kinda like it. The fact that people see it as good enough to steal is awesome for one. There is NOTHING Adobe (or NativeInstruments) can do, so what can I possibly do for two?

The fact that you might tell your friend how cool it is and THEY might actually buy it because they would rather get a legal copy is great. The fact I get more awareness on thousands of fake software download sites for free is cool (and most times they don't even have the warez).. A lot of marketing happens through piracy, and I don't really know how much rev I'm losing because I can't compare it/track it/focus on it too much I have to keep moving forward.

--
Funny quick story about a past title. It went big, a user posted a youtube video on how to download it free, then unlock it, not realizing you only get two licenses, and in some cases ten at most in our early days.. Anyway, by the time we get notified, it has xx,xxx views, and a few thousand comments, ppl pissed off, that they can't unlock it. So they got the download link, it's on their machine, and they can't use it - how many of them do you think converted into sales? We decided not to report the video, and have even been accused of doing it all as a scheme lols. Cracking is inevitable and I guess can give a chance for response marketing or being creative like my lil' open approach here to pre-empt efforts.
--

So I've always seen the good and bad in this, and for this instance and title, I have no problem both being user aware, and brave enough to beat any hack/crackers to the punch.

One thing I've learned in the past xx years of this game, is if you build good stuff, people will buy it. Not everyone will hack you, and there is a lot of money in this niche so don't be greedy - matter of fact be abundant as it's a privilege to have something people actually want.

I don't really know the repercussions yet if any or if I'll move more units being open/attractive for it, or if I'm pissing off other dev's, or if others have done this and crashed/burned, but we'll see .


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks and sounds great. Looking forward to launch day, I think this will contribute a lot to the types of music I create.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 12, 2017)

This look pretty interesting!
Access to the code is really appreciated + the option to use our own samples a big plus.
Congrats.


----------



## catsass (Apr 12, 2017)

Post #10! Whew, just made it. Wait, what?


----------



## GULL (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Not really sure what/why, it's youtube, and a standard h.264 upload, try changing to 720 or 1080?


That must be a connectivity problem on my end


----------



## Phryq (Apr 12, 2017)

Darn, I missed the first 10! Great VSTi anyhow.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 12, 2017)

OK I'M GOING TO HONOR EVERYONE ABOVE THIS POST FOR THE FREE COPY!

.... AND

One more bonus person below me  and that will conclude it (didn't expect this to go so quick actually, weeeeeeeee).


*Question for you guys though:*

How much would you expect this package to go for/what would you be comfortable paying? Be honest.


----------



## John Busby (Apr 12, 2017)

this looks really awesome Norbz!
best of luck with this!

EDIT: I just saw your last post with the pricing question:
please take this with a grain of salt and for what it's worth, which isn't much lol - i would pay $150.00 USD for something like this, but would expect a library as flexible as this is to go for somewhere around $149-249 USD easily. And of course i chose the lowest price for myself because i'm cheap ha

This reminds me of Daniel James' Hybrid Two Alpha and Bravo only without the customization and potential education for newbies such as myself 
it goes a long way when a developer can cater to both sides with both the beginner and the more advanced in mind. And also allowing access under the hood
this is just my opinion and i hope it doesn't offend you in anyway.


----------



## kmlandre (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> ^ Don't worry I just might add a few more in here  AND we might give out a few more on launch day(s) as well.
> 
> Thank you for the feedback so far. I had a feeling the "MY INSTRUMENT" mod would catch, and I know it's unorthodox for a dev to NOT try to hide my code like I do my balls, but I hope to move more units this way and know what it's like as an end user to be cornered into a tool or WISH you could import your own stuff into something so..


YAY!


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Funny quick story about a past title. It went big, a user posted a youtube video on how to download it free, then unlock it, not realizing you only get two licenses, and in some cases ten at most in our early days.. Anyway, by the time we get notified, it has xx,xxx views, and a few thousand comments, ppl pissed off, that they can't unlock it. So they got the download link, it's on their machine, and they can't use it - how many of them do you think converted into sales? We decided not to report the video, and have even been accused of doing it all as a scheme lols. Cracking is inevitable and I guess can give a chance for response marketing or being creative like my lil' open approach here to pre-empt efforts.


Karma?

Best of luck with your release!

/Anders


----------



## Iskra (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> OK I'M GOING TO HONOR EVERYONE ABOVE THIS POST FOR THE FREE COPY


That's truly generous! Thank you!


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> OK I'M GOING TO HONOR EVERYONE ABOVE THIS POST FOR THE FREE COPY!
> 
> .... AND
> 
> One more bonus person below me  and that will conclude it (didn't expect this to go so quick actually, weeeeeeeee).




Yes, agreed with above post. Very generous.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 12, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> i would pay $150.00 USD for something like this, but would expect a library as flexible as this is to go for somewhere around $149-249 USD easily


Frankly, to me, it's right into it.


----------



## ChazC (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> OK I'M GOING TO HONOR EVERYONE ABOVE THIS POST FOR THE FREE COPY



You sir, are a star! Very generous - cheers!

As for pricing, stuff like this can be very subjective - all depends how often any given person would use it. The figures already mentioned seem fair although if piracy is indeed a factor in your number of sales, ideally pitching the product at a lower price point may encourage more illegal users to go ahead with a purchase? Just a thought.

Either way, as I stated in my earlier post this library is a nice breath of fresh air and I wish you all the best with it.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> OK I'M GOING TO HONOR EVERYONE ABOVE THIS POST FOR THE FREE COPY!
> 
> .... AND
> 
> ...


How much? A hard question, just looking at the product itself, I would go for the upper price in your range, but looking at how tough and saturated the market is, I would suggest the lower range.I just had the time to sit through the whole video with headphones on,and it sounds great! anyways, just my 2 cents worth.Good luck!


----------



## Norbz (Apr 12, 2017)

^ Thank you for the suggestions so far, being new'ish here and looking around at the range of pricing/deliverables it's kind of difficult to nail a pricing structure (and because at first these were all going to be separately sold pieces for low ticket amounts before deciding to just compile it all into one big package).

I know the REALLY expensive ones are usually NI licensed and have bigger overhead etc., *however I'm still curious: *

What is the most expensive kontakt library (or top 3?), and do you think it's justified they are priced so high? Are any of them bloated by design (just converting files to 96kh/24bit/etc to beef it up to "xxxGB" so it looks bigger, or include unneeded redundant content, or or or?)

The ones I've seen for $600-$700 so far really make me scratch my head at times, even after reading the deliverables list but again I'm new/naive to some of this world still.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> ^ Thank you for the suggestions so far, being new'ish here and looking around at the range of pricing/deliverables it's kind of difficult to nail a pricing structure (and because at first these were all going to be separately sold pieces for low ticket amounts before deciding to just compile it all into one big package).
> 
> I know the REALLY expensive ones are usually NI licensed and have bigger overhead etc., *however I'm still curious: *
> 
> What is the most expensive kontakt library (or top 3?), and do you think it's justified that are priced so high? Are any of them bloated by design (just converting files to 96kh/24bit/etc to beef it up to "xxxGB" so it looks bigger, or include unneeded redundant content, or or or?).


most expensive kontakt libraries are probably the big orchestral jobs (spitfire,berlin etc up to $1600.00)...but something comparable to your vivid might be the output libraries such as signal etc priced at $199.00 I believe.I have signal and use it once in while, i believe the download was 40 gb.I would think it unlikely people pad their products beyond what is needed to make the library work, it's hard to tell, I'm a picky bastard and don't use a lot of sounds in the libraries that I buy. I mostly cherry-pick.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 12, 2017)

$1600??

Wow. Is that for a huge bundle of stuff or a single lib?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 12, 2017)

Loooking forward to get my hands on *VIVID* modules suite.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> $1600??
> 
> Wow. Is that for a huge bundle of stuff or a single lib?


http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/instruments/orchestra/spitfire-symphony-orchestra/


----------



## ChazC (Apr 12, 2017)

Broadway 2.0 which has just been released is $2495 at full retail. :o

I don't do much big band/jazz stuff so no way could warrant spending that - Swing! has me covered for what I need in that department - I'm not even going to get Swing!More despite how good it sounds as I simply won't make my money back on it and can't warrant spending that kind of money just for entertainment - plus the weakness of the Aussie dollar these days makes the majority of libraries a lot more expensive than they sound in any case.

I only bought Swing! because I thought it was fun & spoiled myself with it last Black Friday sales - was only luck I got a job in for a jazzy lounge piece last month that finally made it pay for itself.

Something like the excellent Evolution stuff (transition libraries) from Keep-Forest are ~$149-$199 and DJ's Alpha/Bravo are at the $149 mark and see regular usage in most styles of project over something like Swing!.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow again, this is both jaw-dropping and eye opening for me. Move 2 units (a day) and you're already into a 7fig biz.

I've always played in the $xx to low $xxx range in my past titles even after heavy split testing on some, I wonder how many awesome success stories have pumped out of this eco-system  (as opposed to the graveyard of standalone attempts both I and tons of others have failed on or had limited success with.. I'm sure ppl here don't always launch winners however it seems like the barrier to success is much smaller).


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 12, 2017)

Dont forget your costs vs profit. The "jaw-dropping" prices linked to above had much more overhead in recording a full orchestra in a great sounding room, recording in some cases through analog desks and even analog tape, the thousands upon thousands of samples individually trimmed, edited, noise reduced, then programed into a coherent instrument, beta tests, re-programmed, delivery system, marketing, etc.

However there are also smaller developers who do not have nearly as much overhead in their instruments and choose to sell them at a lower price to get more "impulse" buys. Its really up to you, but I personally would start by not undervaluing your product. You can always have 50% off sales to get more impulse buyers in the future, but you cannot add 50% cost to your product later... well unless you are doing some sort of "pre-release sale."


----------



## elpedro (Apr 13, 2017)

JT3_Jon said:


> Dont forget your costs vs profit. The "jaw-dropping" prices linked to above had much more overhead in recording a full orchestra in a great sounding room, recording in some cases through analog desks and even analog tape, the thousands upon thousands of samples individually trimmed, edited, noise reduced, then programed into a coherent instrument, beta tests, re-programmed, delivery system, marketing, etc.
> 
> However there are also smaller developers who do not have nearly as much overhead in their instruments and choose to sell them at a lower price to get more "impulse" buys. Its really up to you, but I personally would start by not undervaluing your product. You can always have 50% off sales to get more impulse buyers in the future, but you cannot add 50% cost to your product later... well unless you are doing some sort of "pre-release sale."


Pre release sale would be a good idea, a nice "intro-price offer"


----------



## Norbz (Apr 13, 2017)

Cheers. We usually do a prelaunch special, then a launch special for a bit more, then full pricing x time after launch... I'll get creative with this one and make it attractive for sure.

A pre-order option and webpage will be popping up shortly as well.

Also just decided to build out another module due to the response this is getting, it will make it an even more complete package and no brainer re pricing.

Thank you again gentlemen~!


----------



## elpedro (Apr 13, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Cheers. We usually do a prelaunch special, then a launch special for a bit more, then full pricing x time after launch... I'll get creative with this one and make it attractive for sure.
> 
> A pre-order option and webpage will be popping up shortly as well.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to digging in!


----------



## Norbz (Apr 16, 2017)

Just a little update (ok a big update). I decided to really expand on the modules and sounds (basically just consolidated our next 3-4 Kontakt libs into this one...).

Here's the line up now:


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2017)

I was actually, really, truly, the Post before the first Post !!  

This is looking seriously cool ! Looking forward !


----------



## Norbz (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you

and oops I forgot a few panels... (note the midi files are just placeholders until we dump in the ones we're working on).


----------



## elpedro (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks huge!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2017)

11X HUGE .... Really !! 

I was the *< 1ST* Post !!!

[edit] __ (that's better !) now only 1X HUGE ... No complaints either


----------



## Norbz (Apr 16, 2017)

That's what she s... 

badoom pshhh


----------



## GULL (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes. Looks huge


----------



## Norbz (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks again guys,

Also - this is OFF TOPIC - but I'd love for people here to give it a read. Learn more about me and how this came to be, plus get some VERY unorthodox inspiration. I wasn't aware that the OFF TOPIC posts don't get listed in RECENT POSTS so I'm shamelessly linking from here:

*"How a man with no arms or legs inspired me to take my craft seriously again"*


----------



## Norbz (Apr 18, 2017)

Getting closer to wrapping up -* I am going to need all the winners to PM me with their email address* they want their copy sent to (need to create an account/download link section for each of you vs a naked link out there..).

Make it a great day


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 18, 2017)

This is actually post #7. Can't wait.

Looks very interesting - congrats.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 18, 2017)

Just had an "AHA!" idea - let me know if anyone does something like this yet:

*WHAT IF:*

For our 'MyInstrument" versions (we now have three - a single patch, a 40x patch, and a 120x patch), would it be cool if I allowed for submissions of the instrument you make with it (using samples you own/made etc), and if it rocks my/others sox off - offer it as an expansion pack (customize the branding/colors/sublogo/etc) and split profits with you 50/50 (all the technology I have already enables this from an automation standpoint from purchase to you getting paid weekly by the network via direct deposit. You basically become a JV partner under our network ((2min signup)) and everything is trackable including lot's of cool stats on what the traffic does).

Is there a market for this? Are there a lot of people that would love to build commercial libraries because they have the sounds but lack the programming experience and know how to bring something to market?? OR even for those that can script their asses off - add to it/change it/expand on it/and same deal?

I think this could open up all kinds of cool new patches and instruments etc. but perhaps it opens me up too much, not sure what the drawbacks might be.. maybe getting hacked more? People wanting constantupgrades to the UI?


----------



## elpedro (Apr 18, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Just had an "AHA!" idea - let me know if anyone does something like this yet:
> 
> *WHAT IF:*
> 
> ...


There's a recently released drum plugin that allows users to create their own libraries and then sell them on, I have forgotten what the name is...will try to look it up later


----------



## elpedro (Apr 18, 2017)

https://theperfectdrums.com/ found it


----------



## Norbz (Apr 19, 2017)

Interesting.

Thanks - This looks like a standalone, wondering if anyone has tried doing it for Kontakt (even a shell/template, kinda surprised more ppl don't see offering the code/a template/shell as something positive vs something you have to hide each time).

Also thank you all for your PM's/comments in there so far - I'm acknowledging them all here now - won't be writing you back just yet, and leaving all 'marked as unread' until I'm ready to send you yours. So just be patient from here and you'll wake up one morning soon with a surprise in your email and a follow up here .


----------



## elpedro (Apr 19, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Thanks - This looks like a standalone, wondering if anyone has tried doing it for Kontakt (even a shell/template, kinda surprised more ppl don't see offering the code/a template/shell as something positive vs something you have to hide each time).
> 
> Also thank you all for your PM's/comments in there so far - I'm acknowledging them all here now - won't be writing you back just yet, and leaving all 'marked as unread' until I'm ready to send you yours. So just be patient from here and you'll wake up one morning soon with a surprise in your email and a follow up here .


There's a Kontakt engine out there that's been used by a few minor dev's, https://www.exoticstates.com/photosynthesis/engine but that's not like what you are suggesting.Interesting though, and thanks BTW, I will have some real fun with your library, always love that "new car smell" when i get a new library lol!


----------



## Norbz (Apr 21, 2017)

^ Ok so someone is doing it and it's free - good stuff I knew there had to be some..

VERY close to finishing, just completing the rest of the midi files, and doing more stress tests.

***I'M GOING TO RANDOMLY CHOOSE THREE WINNERS TO SEND THIS TO FIRST, PLEASE TRY TO BREAK IT, AND IF YOU DO CINEMATIC/ORCHESTRAL PLEASE TRY TO PRODUCE SOMETHING WITH IT (FAST/DIRTY IF YOU HAVE TIME). I DON'T TRUST MYSELF WITH EPIC/ORCHESTRAL YET, I'M STILL JUST A MELODIC BEATMAKER .*

Random notes:

I know this might open a can of worms re peoples opinions vs fact vs end user experience - but we're batch processing everything through a few final filters/steps and creating the final set of sounds at 32 bit (hopefully futureproofing) to allow the most dynamic range/destructive editing possible so the signal to noise ratio is great on big mixes or when pushing the samples past their ideal ranges per kit. I know most converters are only 24bit and this may be pointless for now however as time goes on I think users will appreciate this.

We have 12 separate nki files for different modules and multi's of some of them. Decided not to make single patch versions after more code optimization, and if I need to update this it's only 12 files vs 450+ nki files like this was at first...

Final folder looks like it's going to be about 5gigs so far (2.7gigs zipped), 4,500'ish sounds, rather modest for a package this size I'm happy it didn't go up to 10+.

We are indeed almost there however this last stretch is the most important for me before we finish up the website updates/pages and officially close the coding/production sessions so hang tight I'm hoping we're there within the next 2 months. Just kidding, maybe a week or two tops.

Here's the most recent stress test. I opened an older track that had a lot going on, replaced all the midi layers with VIVID and chose similar sounds/effects/glides/etc.

98% of the sounds here are VIVID (2% random fx from other kits not even sure they're noticeable..). I know this style of music is not everyones cup of tea however it's more of a stress test than anything.. Pardon the parts that sound muddy over the spectrum..



(**ALSO A QUESTION TO OTHER DEV'S IF YOU SEE THIS - Where are you guys hosting your xxgig files to deliver? i have a few solutions but anyone cares to help a fellow dev with info I'd greatly appreciate you for it!).


----------



## Fleer (Apr 22, 2017)

elpedro said:


> There's a Kontakt engine out there that's been used by a few minor dev's, https://www.exoticstates.com/photosynthesis/engine but that's not like what you are suggesting.Interesting though, and thanks BTW, I will have some real fun with your library, always love that "new car smell" when i get a new library lol!


Photosynthesis is a very good example of what can be done. Solid and already used by a number of devs.


----------



## thov72 (Apr 22, 2017)

bla _(I´m hopeful)_


----------



## GULL (Apr 22, 2017)

Fleer said:


> already used by a number of dev


Is it allowed to use in commercial products?
If so, I am curious to see some examples.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 23, 2017)

GULL said:


> Is it allowed to use in commercial products?
> If so, I am curious to see some examples.



A number of developers have used it in commercial products. Audio Imperia used it for a number of early products, but is now switching to their own interface. There are at least a few other examples, but it's just a standard interface with fx, nothing custom or special, which is why most devs make their own eventually.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 23, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Really excited to finally start wrapping this up. Started making basic demos, stress tests, etc., and decided to record a quick tease walkthrough + 4-5 beat builds to show it off before we launch her.
> 
> ***AND just to get this JUMP STARTED: THE FIRST 10 posts in this thread will get a free copy .*
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM with my email but didn't hear back. Did you get it?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 23, 2017)

Did so too, Kurt, I read @KVR he'll be contacting us when ready


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 23, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I sent you a PM with my email but didn't hear back. Did you get it?




+ 1
PM sent

Thanks


----------



## Norbz (Apr 23, 2017)

Still polishing her up and making more midi but I'm inching closer to closing up shop. I have 21 unread messages, quickly went over them and acknowledged all at once on the previous page vs replying to all - I will start replying as soon as everything is ready for you guys to download and trying not to post much until then as I keep finding more to fix/edit/add/replace sounds/etc. so all you have to do from here is wait it out .

I had no clue how all this was going to be received and I've been very pleasantly surprised be the response so I'm kind of forcing myself to just hold on a sec and make sure I come correct vs finishing quickly because I'm excited and got everyone else excited. Great problem to have, that last 5-10% is usually the hardest..

..and I want this thing to really impress as a full package (I know individually we can't compete with brass libraries or other but overall I think we nailed enough for beginners and pros alike to use/abuse this often).

And yes please when you guys get this, please do post any demos you make with it - I'll even host them on my site as examples from users etc. and you'll get some plays (please post at soundcloud so it's centralized vs a bunch of players from all over..). I know many here love orchestral/cinematic/epic, and I'll be the first to say I kinda still suck at it, consider myself a melodic beatmaker/composer, and yeah I can 'mimic' anything including some epic but I'd much rather have authentic composers do real ones with experience and passion.

T-minus 'I don't know but soon' and counting .
N.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok one step closer.

***Those that didn't get in on the giveaway - but are planning to get this:* 

- we just opened up the webpage (missing a few videos - coming soon), with a pre-order special until we launch (which looks like will be early to mid week next week).

Grab it >> http://www.dubturbo.com/vivid-index.php


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2017)

Two informative Posts !! Thank-you and strong encouragement for success !!


----------



## elpedro (Apr 28, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Norbz (Apr 29, 2017)

Cheers guys. 

Official Walkthrough - warning it's 52min (wanted to get detailed and there's a lot to cover). Other vids to come (total of 8 walkthroughs) will be <10min.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 29, 2017)

Really starting to raise interest level! Helluva content set for Intro price. Looking forward to more capable Users to watch and comment.


----------



## Norbz (May 1, 2017)

Nice comment thank you.

Next video is up, I'll probably be doing one or two more posts before we launch later this week. Not sure if I should start a new thread or just continue here, this has been a cool build up .


----------



## Norbz (May 3, 2017)

UPDATE:

Launching in the next two days, this may be my last post (will start an official launch thread once I send out everyones copies).

*Question for you:*

You guys are all very into the choir libraries, and I admit the ones I see out there are incredible! I'd like to know how our VOICES module stands up to others all around and for modern music (where samples are kinda messed with beyond choirs and there's no RR's except on velocity layers on some patches). I know it's just a demo and you can't really judge until you get your hands on it however if you have any comments please post.



The loops module video is also up now, just showcasing the compositions:


----------



## elpedro (May 3, 2017)

It's pretty damb impressive how you have crammed so many elements into this package, a swiss-army knife of EDM and modern beat production.I just spent some of my afternoon jamming MPC 2.0, so I was just in the mood to listen to the looper beats tonight.The voices module sounds good and reminds me of a few libraries, such as Vocalisa by Heavyocity and Zero-G's Ethera, and some elements of Output's exhale.everything from all the video's so far sounds great, it must be very exciting for you, to be so close to the launch now.I think this package will appeal to the younger crowd who are starting out, firstly, and will be a great tool for the toolbox for more experienced musicians,composers, and producers as well.I am really looking forward to having a good ol' mess-around with this one myself!


----------



## sostenuto (May 3, 2017)

As VIVID evolves, are there provisions for presets/snapshots or is that accomplished in the large patch libraries? As early learner, presets/snapshots have helped get me in a base range to work from.


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 3, 2017)

I didn't notice your My Instrument / other people making stuff using the interface question earlier. If you ever want to do a freebie or two to lure people to your site I'd be interested. Something using the VSCO2 community open source samples might interesting and totally different for example.


----------



## ChazC (May 3, 2017)

In places it reminds me of Ethera for sure as Elpedro eluded to - for me, a vocal library like this one is best used when you actually do go to the extremes of the keyboard rather than the 'sweet spot'. 

Let's face it there's a ton of vocal libraries out there and to have included your voices module to the already large amount of content you have is to be applauded and simply because you've stretched the samples to the extremes is what makes it usable to me - it gets my vote!


----------



## Norbz (May 3, 2017)

elpedro said:


> It's pretty damb impressive how you have crammed so many elements into this package, a swiss-army knife of EDM and modern beat production.I just spent some of my afternoon jamming MPC 2.0, so I was just in the mood to listen to the looper beats tonight.The voices module sounds good and reminds me of a few libraries, such as Vocalisa by Heavyocity and Zero-G's Ethera, and some elements of Output's exhale.everything from all the video's so far sounds great, it must be very exciting for you, to be so close to the launch now.I think this package will appeal to the younger crowd who are starting out, firstly, and will be a great tool for the toolbox for more experienced musicians,composers, and producers as well.I am really looking forward to having a good ol' mess-around with this one myself!



Thanks, that's actually a great lil' descriptor "Swiss-army knife for modern production.." going to use that somewhere . I appreciate your feedback throughout this little adventure of mine so thanks in turn for the comments and interest. Can't wait to see what you guys do with these. Also nice to still see MPC's being used .



sostenuto said:


> As VIVID evolves, are there provisions for presets/snapshots or is that accomplished in the large patch libraries? As early learner, presets/snapshots have helped get me in a base range to work from.



There are no snapshots on the release however once stuff settles down we'll be doing a bunch of them as free downloads from the site and or hopefully having ppl share/submit them. I think once you take this for a spin you'll see how intuitive and kinda easy it all is (meaning the navigation and sound modeling options), so not having snapshots won't really stand in your way. Plus a lot of the patches are great just as they are with minimal effects and treatments.



bigcat1969 said:


> I didn't notice your My Instrument / other people making stuff using the interface question earlier. If you ever want to do a freebie or two to lure people to your site I'd be interested. Something using the VSCO2 community open source samples might interesting and totally different for example.



Thanks for the feedback, still uneasy/unsure about the freebie model it bit me in the ass on my DRUMtroop.com vst but as I see more and more kontakt dev's doing so yeah I just might once I get enough feedback/requests/etc.



ChazC said:


> In places it reminds me of Ethera for sure as Elpedro eluded to - for me, a vocal library like this one is best used when you actually do go to the extremes of the keyboard rather than the 'sweet spot'.
> 
> Let's face it there's a ton of vocal libraries out there and to have included your voices module to the already large amount of content you have is to be applauded and simply because you've stretched the samples to the extremes is what makes it usable to me - it gets my vote!



Nice, thanks - I was wondering what the consensus was on this (not just for choirs/voices but in general NOT stretching the stuff up/down just doesn't feel complete, and I imagine nobody likes naked keys, yukk!). 

Here's the Conductor module showcase:


----------



## sostenuto (May 3, 2017)

Really impressed, and a bit overwhelmed ! Most others here will not be and hoping for even more reactions/comments while this Intro offer remains. This Conductor session is something I need to get though a couple more times.


----------



## Norbz (May 5, 2017)

Thank you!

Ok so we launch tonight at 8pm.

I will be adding winners accounts slowly over the night so I don't bomb my server as it's a big file, and will start another thread for the official release and for ppl to add their creations/demos to as this fleshes out.

Final two videos done - which go over the Midi-Pattern-Builder and MyInstrument





What a crazy little rollercoaster this has been - happy to be closing up shop and seeing what users make from here .

*EDIT*: I AM STARTING A NEW OFFICIAL LAUNCH THREAD - PLEASE DO NOT POST IN THIS ONE ANYMORE. THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR COMMENTS/FEEDBACK/ETC.

*NEW THREAD >>* Official VIVID Launch Thread - We're now LIVE!


----------

